# nach neustart wird ssd nicht mehr erkannt



## heartcell (18. Januar 2011)

hallo,
ich hoffe es passt hier rein, aber denke schon.
zu meinem problem:
wollt mein sys. mit einem neuen board aufrüsten (asus sabertooth x58),
bis zur win-istallation bin ich gekommen (auf eine ssd).
installation abgeschlossen, komme aber nicht in windows rein. bildschirm schwarz, und kein signal.
wenn er dann wieder bootet steht folgende meldung da:
*Marvel 88SE91xx Adapter - Bios Version 1.0.0.1019.
Initializing . . . 

*das komische, die meldung steht ca 30-35 sec. da.
dann gehts weiter.

ich hatte leider nur ne win 7 32bit da, und da klappt es wie gesagt nicht.
hab meine win7 x64 die tage bald wieder, dann kommt das wieder drauf.
nicht das ihr denkt ich hau mal das oder das drauf, der key is für beide versionen.

was soll ich machen?

lg heart


----------



## Westcoast (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme beim Booten*

klemme mal die SSD, an einem anderen controller am board, vielleicht hilft dies weiter. 
bootreihenfolge auch an erster stelle von festplatte stellen im bios. [SSD/OS]


----------



## Bennz (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme beim Booten*

Klingt nach einem extra SATA Controller, der auf deinem Board verbaut ist. Müsste man im BIOS ausschalten können.


----------



## heartcell (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme beim Booten*

japp den marvel controler, aber den brauch ich, sonnst wird garnix mehr erkannt.
dauert jetzt auch nicht mehr lang für das initialisieren.
win7 hab ich erstmal auf die hdd installiert.
*update:*
aber selbst in windows wird die ssd nicht erkannt, auch in der datenträgerverwaltung nicht.
ahci ist aktivert.
was nun?


----------



## Westcoast (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme beim Booten*

überprüfe mal den satakabel, ob der noch richtig dran steckt. probeweise kannst du auch mal umstecken, einen anderen sataport nehmen. volumen zugeordnet und schnell formatiert hattest du die SSD? normal muss die platte in der datenträgerverwaltung anzeigt werden. [schwarze fläche[nicht zugeordnet] oder blaue fläche--zugeordnet]

hast du ausserdem alle boardtreiber installiert? unter anderem den marvel controller? boardcd einlegen und alle treiber installieren, falls noch nicht geschehen.

wenn du auf IDE modus das betriebssystem installiert hast und nachträglich AHCI umgestellt hast, gibt es einen registry trick:
http://www.heisig-it.de/windows7/w7_tipp027.htm


----------



## Prof3ssor (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme beim Booten*

Ich habe bezgl. des Themas irgendwo schonmal was gelesen und bin der Meinung, es war ein reines Treiberproblem. Ich poste nochmal wenn ich es wiedergefunden habe.


----------



## heartcell (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme beim Booten*

hab 4 ports schon getestet, wird in der datenträgerverwaltung, bios sowie gerätemanager nicht angezeigt. treiber sind drauf.
das komische ist, ich hatte auf der ssd schon ein sys drauf, hat gefunzt.
hab board gewechselt, hat sogar hochgefahren. hab nur ein neustart gemacht und patsch, nix mehr von der ssd gehört.*wirr*


----------



## heartcell (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme beim Booten*

*update*

habe es folgender maßen gemacht:

- starten von Windows Installations DVD
- bei den Repararturtools auf der DVD auf die DOS-Eingabe gehen

Erstellung der neuen Partition mit Diskpart:
a. "diskpart" eingeben
b. "list disk" führt alle erkannten Laufwerke auf. (Hinweis: Sicherheitshalber kann man alle Laufwerke bis auf die zu bearbeitende Platte abstecken.)
c. mit "select disk x" (für x ist die Nummer der Platte einzusetzen, bei der man eine neue Partition erstellen möchte) die betreffende Platte auswählen
d. mit "clean" werden alle vorhandenen Partitionen gelöscht. Dies ist aber nur notwendig, wenn die Platte noch nicht mit HDDerase oder Sanitary Erase gesäubert wurde. Die Wirkung von "clean" ist aber nicht die gleiche wie bei den genannten Säuberungstools
e. " create partition primary size=xxxxx align=yyy" erstellt die neue Partition - size=xxxx (Angabe der Partitionsgröße in Mbyt e) ist optional. Wenn man es weg lässt, wird die komplette Platte für die Partition verwendet.
f. "active" aktiviert dann die neu erstellte partition (diskpart wählt die zuletzt erstellte Partition automatisch aus; dadurch entfällt der Befehl "select partition x")
g. mit "list partition" lässt sich dann die Erstellung der neuen Partition mit den korrekten Werten überprüfen
h. für jede darauf folgende Partition genügt dann der Befehl "create partition primary"
i. mit "exit" wird diskpart verlassen
j. ein weiteres "exit" beendet die Eingabeaufforderung

ja jetzt wird sie mir für die installation angezeigt, aber es ist keine systempartition und ich kann deswegen immer noch nicht auf die ssd installieren.


----------



## Westcoast (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme beim Booten*

hast du die möglichkeit die SSD in einem anderen rechner anzuschließen und neu schnell zu formatieren? langsames formatieren kann die SSD beschädigen. 

einfach nur schnell - formatieren und fertig. dann die SSD in deinen rechner wieder verbauen, die partition anwählen über windowsinstallationsprogramm und auf weiter gehen. dann müsste er das betriebssystem installieren und fortfahren.


----------



## heartcell (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme beim Booten*

im moment leider nicht aber in den nächsten tagen^^
meld mich wenn es geklappt hat.


----------



## heartcell (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Probleme beim Booten*

hat geklappt, hab die platte schnellformatiert, ntfs. wird mir auch wieder beim booten angezeigt und bei der win installation. blo installieren kann ich auf die platte immer noch nix. 
meldung:
"*.......Die Festplatte ist mit einer nicht unterstützten Version des NTFS-Dateisystems formatiert....*"

was denn nun schon wieder????
*
update:
*hab die platte formatiert, wurde auch erkannt und ich konnte windoof drauf installieren.
aber beim nächsten neustart, wird sie wieder nicht erkannt.
und es startet wieder von dvd.
warum? hab echt schon puls^^

*update:
*immer wenn ich sie formatiere, wird sie mir angezeigt, aber nach dem nächsten neustart wars das wieder.
ich komm einfach nicht zum ende mit der installation


----------



## axel25 (22. Januar 2011)

Hm, den Fehler hatte ich, als ich im BIOS nicht auf ACHI gestellt hatte.

Sicher, das das so eingestellt ist?
Nicht dass du die SSD an einen Port angeschlossen hast, der zusätzlich angesteuert werden kann (wie bei meinem CIIF, die Ports 5+6).


----------



## jelais99 (23. Januar 2011)

Hast Du nur die SSD angeschlossen oder noch eine weitere Festplatte? Ich hatte beim Sabertooth 55i mal ähnliche Probleme, bis ich gemerkt habe, dass die HD und nicht die SSd als Bootplatte festegelgt war. Unter dem reiter bootoptionen findest Du einen entsprechenden Menüpunkt bei dem du einstellen kannst von welcher Festplatte überhaupt gebootet werden soll (nicht mit dem Punkt Bootpriorität verwechseln)


----------



## heartcell (23. Januar 2011)

ist auf ahci gestellt und zur installation ist immer nur die ssd angeschlossen.^^


----------



## axel25 (23. Januar 2011)

Hm, erkennt das WinSetup beim zweiten mal die SSD wieder?


----------



## heartcell (8. Januar 2015)

Etwas spät aber hier die lösung:

ich habe ein firmware-update gemacht und siehe da. es hat funktioniert.


----------

